

What would you like to have datamined, visualized about the forum? - schtog

I am currently datamining the posts from september on Hacker News.<p>What would you guys and girls like to see visualisations of and what kind of statistics are you interested in?
Any suggestions are welcome, I'll see what I'll implement.
======
cperciva
If you have a database of who voted for what, I'd love to see what the
principle eigenvector of vote propagation looks like.

~~~
schtog
I don't, I just have all the posts in html-format.

